# Instalando Gentoo - Problema con la tarjeta nVidia/módulo

## erdanblo

¡Hola!, me presento por estos lares.

Me llamo Dani, y llevo siguiendole la pista a Gentoo desde 2004 mas o menos, el caso es que he probado multitud de veces a instalar y siempre por dejadez o desidia he ido pasando o usando otras distros. Hace una semana, después de una fenomenal conferencia de Jose Luis Rivero (yoswink) me decidí a volver a intentar instalar esta distro. Despues de probar en la máquina virtual y fracarsar, y conseguir instalarla en el portátil despues de solucionar el típico error (posiblemente por usar Genkernel), he conseguido completar la instalación de Gentoo Linux 2007.0 versión x86_64 Bits.

Y bueno, mi problema es el siguiente, donde estoy algo atascado y no logro entender que ocurre exactamente, intento instalar los drivers propietarios de nVidia con "emerge nvidia-drivers", el caso es que después de unos problemas con cairo y gtk+ (tenía que añadir X las flags de USE en /etc/make.conf :p), consegui finalizar la instalación sin problemas. El caso es que al intentar iniciar el servidor gráfico, me devuelve este error al cargar el módulo en el kernel:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

He probado a cargarlo a mano con "modprobe nvidia", pero también me da error (¿dispositivo no encontrado?), pero voy al directorio donde se supone que compila el modulo (nvidia.ko) lo intento a cargar a mano y también da error.

No se que mas puedo mirar, a ver si me podriais guiar un poco.

Como he dicho, uso Gentoo 2007.0 para x86_64, el kernel que uso es el último, linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 y mi equipo es un portátil Dell Inspiron 9400 (Core2Duo T7200, nVidia GeForcer Go 7900GS 256MB, 2Gb DDR2, chipset Intel).

La configuración del kernel que uso esta basada en una configuración que encontre en: http://www.dettenbach.de/DellInspiron9400royal/ (esta)

make.conf: http://gentoo.pastebin.com/m64abd96f

.config (kernel): http://gentoo.pastebin.com/m4e310b99

Salu2 y gracias.

pd. Lo acabo de ver mas abajo,  :Razz: , despues de encontrarme los problemas, segui la guía de: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Explanation:_XOrg_Drivers_vs._nVidia_Drivers y sigue sin cargarme el modulo. Comprobe las opciones de la configuración del kernel y algunas en mi caso no aparecen, supongo por la versión del kernel, y las otras las tengo configuradas igual que en la guia como "Loadable Module Support --->

 [*] Enable Loadable Module Support

"

----------

## erdanblo

En fin  :Smile: , ahora reinicio para probar unas cosas, pero antes que nada, me da por poner "X" y sale el logo de nVidia ...

Parece que esta "arreglado", tendre que investigar que paso mas adelante.

Ya estoy instalando xfce4 ^^

----------

## jgascon

¿Has reiniciado con un kernel diferente? Los drivers de nvidia se compilan contra las fuentes del kernel si estabas usando un kernel distinto del que tenías configurado cuando compilaste los drivers es normal que no funcionasen...

----------

## erdanblo

Nono, jeje, era todo exactamente igual. Simplemente, reinicie. Es decir, sali, entre en Windows, estuve poniendo el post y buscando mas cosillas, volvi para probar y ya iba  :Razz: 

Ya ando toqueteando, a ver si le cojo el truco a las flags, xD, que he instalado Banshee y me ha instalado gnome y medio, aun teniendole dicho en make.conf -gnome (82 dependiencias, gnome-panel, gnome-nautilus, uff)

gracias por responder

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
downloads # eix banshee

* media-sound/banshee

     Available versions:  0.12.1 (~)0.13.1 (~)0.13.2 {aac boo daap debug doc encode flac ipod mad mtp njb vorbis zeroconf}

     Homepage:            http://banshee-project.org

     Description:         Import, organize, play, and share your music using simple and powerful interface.

```

Como ves, banshee no tiene ninguna use flag gnome, por ende, debe ser que necesita de alguna librería puntual que a su vez necesita de otra dependencia que termina tirando de medio gnome.

Salud!

----------

## bontakun

wenasss...

desconozco puntualmente los problemas de los drivers nvidia... pero me paso algo similar con os driver que estan en portage (supongo que pudiece existir alguna diferencia entro los driver normales y los para ntbook)... a asi q simplemente baje los ultimos de la pagina de nvidia (vers 169.12) y se arreglo el problema...

```

detienes gdm: /etc/init.d/xdm stop

luegos vas al directorio donde bajante lo drivers he instalas con: sh driver-de-nvidia

y sigues las instrucciones

```

cuentanos como t fue...

saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *erdanblo wrote:*   

> el caso es que después de unos problemas con cairo y gtk+

 

Añade a /etc/portage/package.use

x11-libs/cairo glitz

Imagino que en /etc/make.conf tienes opengl en tus USE.

Cairo con glitz es sencillamente impresionante. gtk+ depende de cairo. Poppler-bindings también depende de cairo y el renderizado de las fuentes con opengl y los drivers (propietarios, eso sí) de nvidia es sorprendente. Gnome-panel, ya que lo mencionas también depende de cairo, imagínate las transparencias, efectos como los de sensors-applet (de gnome) y sobre todo el renderizado de fuentes, ya que pango también depende de cairo... Es alucinante.

No olvides añadir a /etc/env.d/99local

__GL_FSAA_MODE=X

(y ejecutar env-update)

Dependiendo X de tu tarjeta gráfica y de la información que obtengas en el apéndice E de la documentación de los drivers de nvidia.

Para recompilar todos los paquetes que dependen de cairo y apreciar la diferencia:

```
emerge gentoolkit && equery depends cairo
```

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/glitz

----------

## erdanblo

Gracias por las respuestas.

Inodoro_Pereyra: Perdona, quizas sea muy repetitivo leer esto (cosa de noobs), pero me podrias pasar algun enlace que explique de manera sencillita el tema de USE y como evitar estas cosas?, lo que he estado haciendo estos dias es usar "emerge -pv paquete" y una vez con las dependencias delante, antes de hacer el emerge definitivo usaba la variable USE="-parametros", el caso es que se me hace un poco pesado  :Razz:  (es lo que tiene venir de cosas to mascaditas como Debian, Archlinux, Ubuntu... xD), o si hay algun tipo de truco o algo, para amenizarlo y hacerlo un poco mas sencillo.

bontakun: precisamente eso iba a hacer  :Razz: , pero no hizo falta.

the incredible hurd: después de esa explicación, ¿habrá que probarlo no? gracias. Por cierto, estoy tirando de XFCE4 en principio (porque no tenia ganas de compilar gnome, pero visto lo visto y que me ha compilao medio gnome, quizas me de por compilarlo entero ^^.), aunque creo que con XFCE4 deberia de poder hacerse igualmente, ¿depende de GTK no? 

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *erdanblo wrote:*   

> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Inodoro_Pereyra: Perdona, quizas sea muy repetitivo leer esto (cosa de noobs), pero me podrias pasar algun enlace que explique de manera sencillita el tema de USE y como evitar estas cosas?, lo que he estado haciendo estos dias es usar "emerge -pv paquete" y una vez con las dependencias delante, antes de hacer el emerge definitivo usaba la variable USE="-parametros", el caso es que se me hace un poco pesado  (es lo que tiene venir de cosas to mascaditas como Debian, Archlinux, Ubuntu... xD), o si hay algun tipo de truco o algo, para amenizarlo y hacerlo un poco mas sencillo.
> 
> bontakun: precisamente eso iba a hacer , pero no hizo falta.
> ...

 

USE Flags explicadas en castellano.

Lo que has venido haciendo es justamente lo que hace todo el mundo salvo que:

- Si ebuild_1 necesita los use flags A y B pero estos use flags no se necesitan globalmente, entonces se agrega A y B a package.use:

```
echo "categoría/ebuild_1 flag_A flag_B" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

- Si ebuild_2 necesita los flags B y C activados, y estos flags puede que sean utiles globalmente en otros ebuilds, entonces, se agregan a make.conf, de esta forma cada ebuild que se instale se cotejará contra esta lista y en donde corresponda se activarán o no los flags B y C.

- USE="flag_B flag_C" emerge ebuild_2 también logra el mismo resultado, pero la próxima vez que ebuild_2 se compile automáticamente por actualización, perderá los use flags definidos al no estar especificados en make.conf o en package.use

Cada ebuild que se va a instalar se coteja contra las use flags definidas en tu perfil, luego las definidas en make.conf y por ultimo las definidas individualmente por paquete en package.use.

No hay truco, ni forma de amenizarlo, pero hay mucho control sobre lo que se instala y como se instala... Todo no se puede   :Very Happy: 

Quizás te interese: app-portage/porthole, un frotend para emerge.

Salud!

----------

## erdanblo

Bueno, pues me tendre que poner a trabajar ^^

Salu2

----------

